# Shop Accidents



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I had a bad accident in the shop today and as I stood there with the right side of my pant leg half soaked looking at the puddle on the shop floor slowly flowing to remind that floor is not perfectly level, I had to laugh and be thankful to God that I had only knocked off the can of stain I was using. I was so thankful it was only a stupid mistake that caused a huge mess and not a mistake that caused bodily harm!

Just a reminder to be safe in the shop this holiday season! It only takes a split second.

It's surprising how much stain a little can of Min Wax holds. My wife laughed as she saw me walking out of the shop wearing only a t-shirt, underwear, socks, and latex gloves. I forget the comment she made, it was funny but that is probably for the best that I don't recall.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Geez you scared me Jim as I thought you were referring to blood . Thanks for the heads up but its to cold to work in my shop so I'm safe till march regardless lol


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad to hear that it was only a little stain and some pants that took the worst of it....

A EXCELLENT reminder to all, especially around this time of year, when so many are so busy in the shop....


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh no! I'm getting a mental picture!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"You've stained your pants!"

Yikes! Where's the eye bleach!!" LOL


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

At first, I thought OMG,BLOOD!
Then, as I read further, I figured it was some other bodily fluid. That happens when you are reeeely scared, you know.
I was quite relieved that is was just a can of stain. Whew!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "You've stained your pants!"
> 
> Yikes! Where's the eye bleach!!" LOL


World class skid marks???


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for reminding us, Jim.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

When my sister and I do dumb things we call ourselves an ODA (Old Dumb A**). In our younger days it was just DA but we have gotten older. Glad you weren't hurt, and you are right about being careful. It only take a second for accidents to occur. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## lewis11 (Mar 3, 2006)

Could have been worse, you could have had only your latex gloves.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad you are OK ,Jim, be sure you don't wad up your pants they could spontaneously combust.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Jim- glad that it was only stain. Shop safety should be of paramount importance to everyone. Even us old geezers who have been doing this since time began! I have a brown jersey glove framed in my shop that is absolutely torn apart in every seam with the words
" If it don't look safe- it ain't" . This was done by simply getting wound up in a drill press.
Dennis


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Years ago I was routing a rabet in a 2X with my PC 695 and a 12" straight bit with the router hand held and the 2X clamped to the work bench. I felt the router bogging down so stopped and found that the bit was working its way out. So I re set the bit height and tightened it good and started again, very soon the router started vibrating and jumped out of the cut and it was all I could do to hang onto it. I finally got it shut down and the bit was bent at a 30+ angle from the collet and only hanging in there with about 1/4" of shank.
I couldn't get it out , it had froze to the collet. I looked at the cut and it had worked its way down from a 3/8 cut to over and inch. I had to order a new collet and nut. It miraculously didn't hurt the motor. 

Scared the crap out of me tho.

Herb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Herb, a 12" straight bit was bound to have a bit of a wobble?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

LOL, yeah you are right James , it was really an auger bit with the tang cut off hee hee ,just kidding , was a typo, meant 1/2" long bit, guess I was still shook up over the just thinking about the incident.

Herb


----------

